# Teen in hospital after snake bite



## News Bot (Sep 6, 2008)

*Published:* 06-Sep-08 06:47 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

A VICTORIAN teenager is in hospital after being bitten by a suspected brown snake while walking through a botanic garden today.

*Read More...*


----------



## Jakee (Sep 6, 2008)

Suspected brown snake aee


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 6, 2008)

Copperhead is a good candidate for that bite.
It's that time of year..a bit earlier than normal to I think.


----------



## 7aipan (Sep 7, 2008)

Did you guys see ray hoser on the news in that story with venomoid brown snakes lol. "Yeah gotta be careful round those snakes or you'll end up like an idiot, dead."(not exact quote
) Oh and don't worry bout the ones round your neck hey. I just thought that was kind of counter productive to tell people to steer clear of them and your free handling two of them. Didn't explain that he gave em the old chop chop. Unless they were hots. Which I'm not an expert but I'd bet they weren't.


----------



## hallie (Sep 7, 2008)

Saw it on the news earlier. They also had a "professional" snake catcher talking at the end of the story. He was the same "pro" that was on the channel 9 footy show last week with a big olive if anyone saw it??

He was throwing the snake around like a bit of a rope and they let him say a few words to the the camera to tell the public a little bit about snakes and he blew it and came across like a complete drongo. I thought he would have prepared himself a little and maybe discouraged people from shovelling snakes or something?
Dont like to generalise but im pretty sure the jock footy types would be the first to kill a snake they come across??

Instead he just chased the meat head footy players around with the snake while they ran like school girls...


----------



## mikep (Sep 29, 2008)

i play first for st joesphs college and i love snakes dont generalise.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 30, 2008)

hallie said:


> Saw it on the news earlier. They also had a "professional" snake catcher talking at the end of the story. He was the same "pro" that was on the channel 9 footy show last week with a big olive if anyone saw it??
> 
> He was throwing the snake around like a bit of a rope and they let him say a few words to the the camera to tell the public a little bit about snakes and he blew it and came across like a complete drongo. I thought he would have prepared himself a little and maybe discouraged people from shovelling snakes or something?
> Dont like to generalise but im pretty sure the jock footy types would be the first to kill a snake they come across??
> ...


 And thats the type of "snake catchers we dont need"...this is why alot of meat head attitudes regarding snakes is around ,because the so called" professionals"are meat heads themselves


----------

